# 2010 America's Best Bowstrings Staff



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Here are the 2010 America's Best Bowstrings Prostaff

Chance Beaubouef
Dan McCarthy
Alicia McHenry
Reo Wilde
Erika Anschutz
Loren Robinson
Bill Eppeards
Chris Scott
Don Goudy
Joe Hershberger
Matt Alwine
Mike Westerfield
James Jamison
Dave Jones
Matt Baringer
Ralph Ramos
Jared "J-Rod" Bloomgren
Lynn Hoch
Dennis Howell
Drew Harding
Evan Brown
Bryan Lovely
Nick DeLay
Tim Hudson
Tony Mudd
Harry Bates
Steve Hilliard
Doug Frautschy
Tony Haynes
Lea Haynes
Rikki Knerr
Bill Green
Derek Carter
Sarah Rose
Jeremy Harbin
Andy Howard
Bobby Cothran
Bill Epperson
Chris Jackson
Rod Weaver
Keith Trail John Wheeler
Gary Crain
Todd Smith
Terry Adams
Zach Hester
Elwin Dillon
Emily Veyna
Kris Weaver
David Teran
Willaim Rose
Kurt Geist
Steve Hunt
Perry Hughes
David Jones
Tiffany Page
Wayne Huffman
Will Gibson
Michael Hockensmith
David Zimmerman
Don Baxter


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats to all that made it. Looks like a fine staff this year.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I recognize some of those names.

Congrats to all


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks to the whole crew (Tim, Jerry, Marv, etc), we look forward to another great year with America's Best. We are thrilled to be a part of the team.
Thanks again,
Rod and Kris


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Exactly what Kris said!!! These are fantastic strings and everyone at ABB takes pride in what they do!! And that is obvious by the finished product you receive! 

And thanks to Rod and Kris for letting me know just how great the strings are but more importantly how great the crew is that makes and sells them!! 

Definitely proud to be a part of the team again this year!!!:thumbs_up



Swerve's CEO said:


> Thanks to the whole crew (Tim, Jerry, Marv, etc), we look forward to another great year with America's Best. We are thrilled to be a part of the team.
> Thanks again,
> Rod and Kris


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

congrats everyone, glad to see a great team again this year!!! thankyou Tim , Jerry and the gang.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats Steve!!! Should be a great year!!:smile:



steve hilliard said:


> congrats everyone, glad to see a great team again this year!!! thankyou Tim , Jerry and the gang.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks,happy to be part of the ABB staff


----------



## COARcher (May 22, 2006)

Thanks to Jerry and Tim for the opportunity to represent ABB again this year.

Kurt


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you, each and every one, for the great job you do representing our company! We're looking forward to a great year in 2010.:thumbs_up


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you Jerry!! I think I can speak for everyone when I say thanks for the best strings on the market!! 

God bless, Todd:smile:



center x said:


> Thank you, each and every one, for the great job you do representing our company! We're looking forward to a great year in 2010.:thumbs_up


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

looks like a excellent team!!! Good luck this year everyone.

thank you ABB:smile:

Harry


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Exactly what Kris said!!! These are fantastic strings and everyone at ABB takes pride in what they do!! And that is obvious by the finished product you receive!
> 
> And thanks to Rod and Kris for letting me know just how great the strings are but more importantly how great the crew is that makes and sells them!!
> 
> Definitely proud to be a part of the team again this year!!!:thumbs_up


Anytime Todd, glad we could be of help getting you and Steve involved with the best string company today and I am even happier that what we told you is exactly right about the whole crew and the products!!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

center x said:


> Thank you, each and every one, for the great job you do representing our company! We're looking forward to a great year in 2010.:thumbs_up


Looking forward to another great year... thanks so much Jerry!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Swerve's CEO said:


> Anytime Todd, glad we could be of help getting you and Steve involved with the best string company today and I am even happier that what we told you is exactly right about the whole crew and the products!!


Kris, I am with Todd on this. You and Rod are the best thankyou also. and sorry I thought you were on my buddy list :smile:

and.... thankyou Jerry !! we look forward to another great year. Unfortunite that I have left a great Team but on the flip side my new bow came stock with Americas Best


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I couldn't believe Kris and Rod weren't on my buddy list either!?!? I would have bet a million dollars that both were!! But they are NOW!!!!!!:teeth::teeth:



steve hilliard said:


> Kris, I am with Todd on this. You and Rod are the best thankyou also. and sorry I thought you were on my buddy list :smile:
> 
> and.... thankyou Jerry !! we look forward to another great year. Unfortunite that I have left a great Team but on the flip side my new bow came stock with Americas Best


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I couldn't believe Kris and Rod weren't on my buddy list either!?!? I would have bet a million dollars that both were!! But they are NOW!!!!!!:teeth::teeth:


shame on you Todd, I atleast had Rod on my list


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I know....I know:embara:



steve hilliard said:


> shame on you Todd, I atleast had Rod on my list


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

steve hilliard said:


> shame on you Todd, I atleast had Rod on my list


Well at least you both know that I wasn't bull ****ting you on the quality of the strings or the people. If I hadn't of shot them and had proven their quality I wouldn't have turned you guys on to them. 

Now as far as leaving me off your buddy list. I guess I can let that one slide.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I had NO doubt you guys were serious about these strings!! And you were right!! I mean I have had NO issues with my strings....none! And they look brand new! 

And I sent you a BUDDY list thingy!! How's that for technical!!!!!!:teeth::teeth:



swerve said:


> Well at least you both know that I wasn't bull ****ting you on the quality of the strings or the people. If I hadn't of shot them and had proven their quality I wouldn't have turned you guys on to them.
> 
> Now as far as leaving me off your buddy list. I guess I can let that one slide.


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

Any of you going to be at the ATA Show? If so, stop by and see us at booth 2609.


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Congrats to all who made it I hope you have a great year. ABB keep putting out the great strings that you do.
Chris


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats to all that made it.:thumbs_up


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks ABB for the chance to be a part of your Staff. I will be at the ATA tomorrow so I'll stop by.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm sorry I got in a hurry to post the list that I missed a couple of our Pro Staff.

Jonathan Mize

Michael Hopkins

Sorry guys.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

center x said:


> Any of you going to be at the ATA Show? If so, stop by and see us at booth 2609.


Unfortunately, Rod and I won't be able to make the ATA show this year. Will you have a booth in Vegas next month? We'd be happy to help out if needed when we aren't shooting. We look forward to meeting the whole gang.

Thanks again for everything!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I couldn't believe Kris and Rod weren't on my buddy list either!?!? I would have bet a million dollars that both were!! But they are NOW!!!!!!:teeth::teeth:


Happy to have you on ours as well! I was wondering, did you guys have a Southwest Sectional Indoor down there already? We just shot it this last weekend in SLC and I was wondering how many others there are for our sectional. I know there is one in CO but not sure other states.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Ours is coming up. We have about 8-10 guys in A-MFS and maybe 1-2 in A-FFS and that's about it! How did you guys do?



Swerve's CEO said:


> Happy to have you on ours as well! I was wondering, did you guys have a Southwest Sectional Indoor down there already? We just shot it this last weekend in SLC and I was wondering how many others there are for our sectional. I know there is one in CO but not sure other states.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Ours is coming up. We have about 8-10 guys in A-MFS and maybe 1-2 in A-FFS and that's about it! How did you guys do?


I have this bad habit that about every 4th or 5th game in practice, I relax my index finger too high and I hit it with my fletch coming off the rest... arrow takes a pretty good dive. Never ever have I done that in a tourney until now.

With that said... I shot a 298 with an 8 the first game (it was a jar licker 8 even, almost took a judge to call it) and a 296 with another damn 8 the 2nd game. I was a little shocked that I did that twice in the same 600 Vegas round. So, 2 9's and 2 8's.... funny huh?

The guy between Rod and I on the line broke a riser during the 2nd game, Rod dumped a couple after that happened... he wasn't thrilled at his lack of focus.

Good luck in yours, let us know how you do. We will see you in Vegas!! Hopefully, at the America's Best Bowstrings booth :teeth::teeth:

Jerry (or anyone)... any photos from the ATA would be awesome to see.

Congrats to the whole ABB Team!


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

http://www.archerynewsnow.com/

I found this link on the ASA Forums. They have some news and photos posted from the show.


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

Ready to get started this year with some new strings.


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

*Congrats Vegas Winners!*

I just wanted to congratulate all the winners at Vegas this year. And a special (belated)CONGRATS, to new ABB Pro Staff member and VEGAS CHAMPION - DIETMAR TRILLUS!!!!!!

A special CONGRATS and thank you to DIETMAR TRILLUS and CHANCE BEAUBOUEF for giving ABB a First and Third finish in the Mens Freestyle Championship Division!!!! Great shooting guys!!

CONGRATS to LYNN HOCH - VEGAS CHAMPION - Bowhunter Freestyle Championship Division!!! 


Other recent accomplishments by ABB Pro Staffers;

Lynn Hoch - Iowa Indoor ProAm - Bowhunter Champion
Reo Wilde - Lancaster Classic - Mens Unlimited Champion
Erika Anschutz - Lancaster Classic - Womens Unlimited Champion

GREAT JOB TEAM!!!!!


----------

